

Disney CEO: Hulu could charge for content - JimEngland
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20090723/ap_on_hi_te/us_disney_hulu

======
icey
Every time I start to think that old media is starting to get it, they open
their mouths and prove me wrong.

~~~
varaon
What makes me angrier is that they'd still put ads in somewhere, eventually. I
hate the amount of advertising that precedes a movie that I've paid to see.

Trailers are often amusing, and I like to know which movies are coming out,
but the rest feels like I'm watching TV.

(I would consider trailers acceptable because they are at least appropriate to
the context. Still, the number of trailers would have to be low.)

ed: clarity of wording

------
rufo
_He cited statistics that showed how much people are willing to pay for media
content: $5 an hour to watch movies, 75 cents an hour reading books,
magazines, and newspapers and 25 cents for every hour of Internet use._

There's an awfully big difference between "willing to pay" and "will actually
pay".

What statistics are he citing, anyway?

~~~
m_eiman
Is, but any chance, the cost of going to the cinema in the US somewhere around
$5 per hour? Trying to transfer the willingness to pay some amount for that
experience to paying the same amount for watching something on a computer
screen is a nice piece of wishful thinking.

~~~
jonknee
They'd have to charge more in line with pay per view (which is what iTunes
does) and could probably do nicely with that. It would make cable companies
mad, but hey they already are.

------
vaksel
None of those numbers add up.

$5/hour to watch a movie - $10 per movie. A number too low for watching in
theaters or buying the DVD. A number way too high to rent a movie. A number
insanely high to watch it on TV.

$.75/hour to read a book: A ~200-300 page book would take you 7-8 hours to
read. So thats $6/book. Seems like way too low, compared to what people are
willing to py.

$.25/hour internet use: that means an always on connection would run you
$180/mo.

------
biohacker42
And they should. I know there is, no matter how small, a market that is
willing to pay to not see commercials.

The quoted prices are way too high, but with an iTunes like model we could see
very different shows from those supported by advertising. Or more likely
cerebral shows, which were canceled in the past, would now be supported by
direct buys.

------
okeumeni
$5 an hour for movies? Who pay that these days?

~~~
absconditus
Everyone who pays $10 to see a 2 hour movie at the theater?

